# Smoking Me Nuts



## troutter (Dec 11, 2014)

Trying to get some Christmas gifts done , so I'm smoking almonds again today.  Thought I'd share some pictures

Almonds in the brine, salt, brown sugar, garlic, and chipotle chili pepper













IMG_1003.JPG



__ troutter
__ Dec 11, 2014






Almonds in the smoker













IMG_1004.JPG



__ troutter
__ Dec 11, 2014






Yum, Yum


----------



## gotarace (Dec 12, 2014)

The nuts look fantastic. I'm sure everyone will be enjoying these this holiday season!!


----------



## chef willie (Dec 12, 2014)

yeah...look xlnt. I need to get on this for the Holidays as well......thx for the reminder.....Willie


----------



## troutter (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## okhrana (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi Troutter!

This is my first year smoking almonds for christmas presents - they turned out great:



One question for you though - 

I had them on about 230 for 30 minutes and let them cool over night. Soaked them for 30ish

What consistency should I be expecting from the center of the almond? Completely dry throughout or a bit wet and chewy in the middle. I'm not really sure what to expect.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 13, 2014)

Good looking almonds ! I just read your other post about the brine will have to try this one . Thanks


----------



## troutter (Dec 13, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> Good looking almonds ! I just read your other post about the brine will have to try this one . Thank





okhrana said:


> Hi Troutter!
> 
> This is my first year smoking almonds for christmas presents - they turned out great:
> 
> ...



Hello Okhrana,

You made some really nice looking nuts!!!  I'd be excited to get nuts like those for a Christmas gift, very nice job!

I smoke almonds once a year for Christmas gifts.  I am no expert when it comes to smoking nuts, but I'll try to answer your question regarding the texture of the inside of the nut.  I start with raw almonds and smoke them between 225 and 250 degrees.  I can't give you an exact time because every smoker is different.  After about 2 hours of smoking I usually pluck a couple from the smoker, let them cool, and then taste them.  If they have a nice crunch I call it good enough and pull them from the smoker, if they are still real chewy I leave them in longer.  I prefer a nut that is crisp and crunches nice, but a bit chewy is fine also if that is how you like them. It's all entirely up to you.

I made a thread on smoking almonds a couple weeks ago if you haven't seen it, here's the link http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173746/smoked-almonds-recipe-brine

Hopefully I was of some help, if you have any other questions feel free to ask!

Troutter


----------



## troutter (Dec 14, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> Good looking almonds ! I just read your other post about the brine will have to try this one . Thanks


CrazyMoon,

Since you said you were going to try the brine, I thought I'd share a problem I just encountered.  It's been really humid here for this time of year.  I had some issues getting the nuts dry, they remained sticky and wouldn't dry on their own.  I put them on a pizza pan and finished them in the oven at 200 degrees with the oven door cracked,  every 10 minutes or so, I'd move them around a little with my hand, to help promote even drying.  Think it took me around 40 minutes to finish them

Just thought I would share this issue with you, since you may have the same problem.  The almonds dried out nice in the oven.  I hope you enjoy the almonds if you decide to give it a shot.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 31, 2014)

Troutter,Thanks for the heads-up .I just bought 3 pounds of almonds and am getting ready to get ready !


----------



## troutter (Dec 31, 2014)

CrazyMoon,

I hope you enjoy them as much as we do.  This is a very basic recipe, you can of course add more spices to suit your tastes.  Let me know how it goes!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 1, 2015)

Troutter, Sorry but I was outvoted and was TOLD to do a dry brine that was given to my wife. The almonds were alright but not what I was looking for .Your recipe will be next!


----------



## troutter (Jan 1, 2015)

Haha.... It's always best to keep the lady folk happy!  I like the wet brine because once the nuts are dry you have a light glaze that isn't messy.  I got tired of people accusing me of having dandruff in my beard, even though I assured them it was just salt and sugar, so now I brine.   lmao


----------

